# Scratch building and scenery lessons...



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I give free lessons on how to make season specific sceneries from flat surfaces to mountains, to tunnels, to bridges to w.e your hearts desire along with teach how to scratch build in all scales @ my home, all you need is to bring your own materials as far as foam and plaster wrap goes, I supply the time, the paint and the tools! Inbox me for details


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Well only if i still lived in nj would this be helpful for me, darn!!!


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> Well only if i still lived in nj would this be helpful for me, darn!!!


Whenever your in town stop on by...


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

What a generous offer. In a couple of weeks, the local club will be offering a University day of classes which I'm very much looking forward to, otherwise I'd drive the 9 hours. 

I'm curious where you get raw materials to build some of your track support structures. I'm particularly interested in wooden slats of different sizes. Do you use an Xacto knife to cut wooden pieces or is there something better I can use? Should I just head over to Hobby Furnituremartlobby with a keen eye?

Sorry for the noob questions. The scenery is probably the part I am most in the dark about.


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

feldon30 said:


> What a generous offer. In a couple of weeks, the local club will be offering a University day of classes which I'm very much looking forward to, otherwise I'd drive the 9 hours.
> 
> I'm curious where you get raw materials to build some of your track support structures. I'm particularly interested in wooden slats of different sizes. Do you use an Xacto knife to cut wooden pieces or is there something better I can use? Should I just head over to Hobby Furnituremartlobby with a keen eye?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions. The scenery is probably the part I am most in the dark about.


Ask away, and I have a small band saw which I use so that it does not distort the edges... I also go to the local hobby shop and pick up either balsa wood or bass wood depending on how heavy I want my structure..


----------

